# Most componants?



## The Weasel

How good are these? I am looking at the FP3 and see the crank and brakes are Most. How do these compare to the accompanying group sets on the bikes? How about the wheels? 

Thanks.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

I swapped out the bar, stem, and wheels. But they are not horrible...Keep them if money is tight. If not, go nuts..


----------



## james_in_Italy

I picked up a FP3 in July and love it! I found little information on the Most brand, and had some trepidation, but Pinarello sells the FP3 only as a complete bike, so I went ahead and took the plunge. Pinarello was willing to upgrade within Most lineup but mostly unwilling to change brands. For example, I couldn't get them to upgrade the gruppo from Centaur to Chorus 11-spd, or even to change out the crankset from Most to Campagnolo Centaur. So I ended up with Centaur gruppo, Most crankset, and the flollowing upgrades: , Zonda wheels, Most XLR saddle, Most Thudercat ergo bars.
With hundreds of summer miles so far I can say all components seem just fine. No creaks, no discomfort, no performance issues. In fact, I'm pretty pleased over all. The design and finish of the Most bits compliments the Pinarello nicely. The data sheets show reasonable weight numbers, and the price is right. I've seen many posts about poor durability of FSA (they manufacture Most for Pinarello) BB's over the years, but as I said - no issues so far and hopefully they've been resolved by now. I'm not sure which FSA crank comes on the FP3, but weight and look wise it bears a striking resemblance to the K-Force Light, though without ceramic bearings.
The Most lineup can be explored at: http://www.mostbike.com/ or through the "Pinaworld" section of the www.pinarello.com website.


----------



## T-Dog

I really rate the MOst parts, I have bars, wheels,and seat. All are great and all look great too!


----------



## kirkslade

*2010 fp2*

Just bought a 2010 FP2. I upgraded all of the Most to Most carbon. Looks great and the bike rocks


----------



## shachah7

any pics mate?


----------



## southparkcycles

We have been renting some FP3's since October of last year. All of the MOST stuff has held up 100% with exception of the stock seat (a lot of fading and discolor but no rips or such). The carbon stuff is top notch especially the talon.


----------



## Bike n Hike

I have a 2009 FP3 with Most parts. I have almost 1600 miles on the bike so far and zero problems with the Most parts. I find the Chall wheels so far to be durable. The wheels haven't even needed to be touched and are still true despite the bad roads around here. I don't race so durability is more important to me. So far the entire bike has performed well.


----------



## The Weasel

Bike n Hike said:


> I have a 2009 FP3 with Most parts.... So far the entire bike has performed well.


Good to hear. Do you know the weight of your bike? (size?) Thanks.


----------



## Bike n Hike

My bike is 51.5 CM. I think it weighs around 17 lbs. It has a mix of Dura Ace and Ultegra. Ultegra brakes and Dura Ace shifters and derailleurs.


----------



## james_in_Italy

*Weight of My FP3*



The Weasel said:


> Good to hear. Do you know the weight of your bike? (size?) Thanks.


My FP3 (size 53.0) weighed in at 18.3 lbs on my digital bathroom scale with two bottle cages and Keo pedals. She is Centaur equipped, with Campagolo Zonda wheels and has an upgraded Most XLR saddle and Most Thundercat bars. The XLR saddle saves 126 grams over the stock Leopard saddle and is a good value IMHO. The Thundercat bars offer no weight savings but are ergo style and very comfortable. I have the aluminum seat post and stem, but if you want to shave additional weight from your bike (and wallet) the Most carbon stem and seat post will each save you about 30 grams over the aluminum versions. With over 1,600 km on this bike so far the Most components and Zonda wheels perform and look great, and the Centaur gruppo is excellent (again IMHO). 
I love my Pinarello FP3!


----------



## shachah7

What are the most chall wheels comparable to? i was told by lbs they are similiar to campy sciroccos. most website quote them as 1580g... which is not bad. just wondering if i should get rid of them and how much of an "upgrade" i would get.

cheers.


----------



## cwdzoot

I went into some detail about the most components in my fp3 review on my blog. For the most part they are very good for oem components. If anything they look fantastic on the bikes. The new brake is actualy fsa and works better than expected.


----------



## Bike n Hike

The FP3 is my first road bike so I have nothing to compare the Chall wheels to. For my purposes they work fine and I see no reason to replace them. One thing I did replace was the the Continental Ultrasport tires that came with the bike. I thought they were poor, so I replaced them with Continental GP4000S tires. That was a big improvement that I noticed right away. Pinarello should fit better tires on the bike, besides being heavy those tires picked up road debris and pebbles.


----------



## cwdzoot

Check my photo album of all the 2010 bikes taken in the warehouse at pinarello USA
http://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewer#album/desousaclive/5380566076018440433


----------



## kirkslade

*My Pinarello FP2*

She rides sweet!


----------



## ghostryder

I have 2009 fp3 with dura ace 7800. It weighs 17 pounds. I switched out the handle, and the stem. I haven't give much thought to switching out the wheels, because as whole the bike is still pretty light. On downhills the bike is very smooth, fast and most of all stable. I have no problems with the most parts.


----------



## CliveDS

We have the 2010 Most stuff in stock and the new handlebars are great, the Talon and Jaguar are available with a compact drop that feels very good. 

The claw wheel is a good option as well, Deep section carbon for less than 2K


----------



## SM-Rider

Can anyone provide any insight into how the Most XLR XP (Selle Italia) saddle holds up? It is patent leather (the shiny kind). I'm just wondering if that will hold up and whether it is worth the cost.

Also, I've seen the weight listed as 145g on Glory Cycles, but Wrench Science has it at 200g. Which is correct?


----------



## CliveDS

I have been using the MOST SLR XP on my Eddy Merckx EMX 5 since November and it looks as good as new. The cover has not worn at all and it's easy to clean. I love the feel of the saddle even though it's quite hard. This saddle is not for everyone. It's quite small not very forgiving. 

I have a riding partner who has the Di2 Pinarello with the same saddle in red, he opened the garage door and the bike fell over. The fall took a gash out of the corner of the saddle?? 

Weight: it's the same saddle as the Selle Italia SLR XP which Selle Italia lists as 145g I have not put mine on a scale.


----------



## SM-Rider

*Thanks*

Thanks... I appreciate the insight!




CliveDS said:


> I have been using the MOST SLR XP on my Eddy Merckx EMX 5 since November and it looks as good as new. The cover has not worn at all and it's easy to clean. I love the feel of the saddle even though it's quite hard. This saddle is not for everyone. It's quite small not very forgiving.
> 
> I have a riding partner who has the Di2 Pinarello with the same saddle in red, he opened the garage door and the bike fell over. The fall took a gash out of the corner of the saddle??
> 
> Weight: it's the same saddle as the Selle Italia SLR XP which Selle Italia lists as 145g I have not put mine on a scale.


----------



## ghostryder

An update on the most chall wheels. Wheel sets are heavy def not 1580 grams. And once you hit about the 30 mph, its like hitting a brick wall. NOt very aero. 

I test rode a trek 6.9, and i can tell you, while the trek was light, it did not feel as smooth as teh fp3 and not as fast.


----------



## shachah7

I weighed my set ~1600g without skewers. MOST saddle, seatpost and handlebars all came in under advertised weights also.

Maybe MOST parts have been unfairly pillored in terms of boat anchor parts.


----------



## CliveDS

ghostryder said:


> An update on the most chall wheels. Wheel sets are heavy def not 1580 grams. And once you hit about the 30 mph, its like hitting a brick wall. NOt very aero.
> 
> I test rode a trek 6.9, and i can tell you, while the trek was light, it did not feel as smooth as teh fp3 and not as fast.


I will put a pair on the scale today and confirm weight, they look great and the price came in at less than expected. Here are some close-up's


----------



## John Martin

A Pinarello is a Pinarello....Its a different pedigree. A notch among the rest


----------



## ghostryder

CliveDS said:


> I will put a pair on the scale today and confirm weight, they look great and the price came in at less than expected. Here are some close-up's



The most chall wheels on the fp3 and the ones in your pic, are two completely different animals. The claw wheels are a very good wheel set.


----------



## CliveDS

Got the wheels on the scale today. 

1910 grams with rim strip installed but no manufacturers weigh with rim strip.Average rim strip is 20 grams per wheel. 

Actual wheel weight is 1870gram , Published is 1890grams so it's right on for wheels of this nature. Carbon with alloy rim. 

SRAM S60's are 1840grams 
Mavic Cosmic Carbone are 1755 - these are the best value in this category.


----------



## one80

John Martin said:


> A Pinarello is a Pinarello....Its a different pedigree. A notch among the rest


Among or above the rest?


----------



## james_in_Italy

*Durability of Most XLR (selle Italia) Saddle*



SM-Rider said:


> Can anyone provide any insight into how the Most XLR XP (Selle Italia) saddle holds up? It is patent leather (the shiny kind). I'm just wondering if that will hold up and whether it is worth the cost.


I've been very pleased with the XLR. So long as I sit back on the seat, and off the nose, I've been quite comfortable on rides over 100 km with no numbness.

I love the looks and colors, which compliment the Pinarello's nicely. The shiny skin is very easy to clean and with few exceptions (below) shows no signs of dirt or wear after 1,000's of km.

The skin is very thin, contributing to light weight, but makes durability an issue. Though I'm usually quite careful, the bike was knocked over once (at rest) on gravel putting a tear on RHS, and, though I can't say when, was probably rested against a stone wall a time or two damaging the left. The result is torn and abraded corners which can be seen in the photos below. It doesn't take much to cut the corners - so be careful, and good luck.

Bottom line:
Pros: Looks, weight, ease of cleaning, comfort.
Cons: Durability of skin, price (?).


----------



## CliveDS

That blue color would look great on a new Sky Team Dogma


----------

